#ubuntu-ae 2011-08-19
<Joe0006> al salam alaikum
<nlsthzn> Joe0006, hi... good day to you... welcome
<Joe0006> how are you?
<nlsthzn> Oh I am fine thanks and yourself?
<Joe0006> i'm okay..thanks
<Joe0006> what's the latest news about telecomunicatins in U.A.E?
<Joe0006> are you in Dubai?
<nlsthzn> Nah... Al Ruwais... as for telecommunication I have no idea...
